# Uber Driver Rating Is Falling Rapidly.



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

I’m based in New York City and have driven over 4,500 trips with Uber during the nearly year-and-a-half I’ve been with them. I have 500 rated trips (well more than that, I’m sure). But, for some reason, as of late, my average rating on Uber as a driver keeps falling pretty rapidly. It used to be in the low 4.9s and upper 4.8s for a long time. But over the past month, it has fallen from 4.86 all the way down to 4.82, where it is now. Just a couple weeks ago it was 4.85.

I haven’t changed my driving or service, which passengers have often told me they were happy with. My service remains the same no matter which rideshare platform I drive with. Yet, on Lyft, with which I’ve been driving for about the same amount of time and at a similar frequency, my average rating is a perfect 5.0. and it is always at least a 4.98 there.

I know there are a number of fundamental problems with the way Uber’s rating system is designed that make it unfair toward drivers. But I still find this rapid decline puzzling. I also feel it started to decline faster after Uber Pro (Gold, Diamond, etc.) was introduced a couple months ago.

I limit the trip requests I accept to passengers who themselves possess a fairly high rating for my market (4.7). I’ve been avoiding Pool ride requests. I try to be friendly and have a good conversation (if it appears the passenger would be open to talking). Lately, I’ve also been asking most passengers to rate me five stars if they liked my service. (Does that really help?) And, there were only a couple trips with problem passengers in the past two weeks or so. I’m not sure what gives.

Has any one else had a similar experience? And, if you did, what did you do to turn it around?

I would especially like to hear from drivers in New York City, but all are welcome to comment.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

Obsessing over ratings is something new drivers do. Why do you care? There are passengers who will downrate you for no reason, you’ve just had more of those of late than before and there isn’t much more to it. I’d be more worried about paying your bills and the low rates. I’ve never once asked a passenger to rate me 5 stars and cringe on the inside when someone tells me “I’ll rate you 5 stars.” I’m a 4.97 on uber and a perfect 5.0 on lyft for several months now.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Maybe your car is not as clean and is showing wear.

Also, your personality and communication skills may have devolved over that time without you realizing it. Its possible you have become impersonal or tone deaf because you've seen so many passengers. Or maybe you've put on weight and are less "appealing" as a driver.

I know my skills have evolved and my rating is 4.94. When I first started out I was hovering around 4.8 but obviously I've gotten better at it.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

You should know that above 4.6 you're good to go.
But if you want to improve it, stop caring about it.
Take 4.8 Pax or better.
Any pax behavioral proplems, cancel.
The only communication with passengers is "Hi, my name is Mr. Ant what is your name? ... We must be heading to 321 Poverty Boulevard. ... How's your day going." Past that shut up unless they initiate convorsation. At the end of trip "Thanks have a good one."

No extra anything. Other than clean interior. Rating should fix itself. Geting good ratings is easier than getting bad ones.
Unless you want to have a picture of your kid on the dash, and if anyone asks, say she has cancer, and it would really help if the passengers rated 5star.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

It's uber forcing you off the platform. Get ready to file yet another law suit against them.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

MasterDriver said:


> I'm based in New York City and have driven over 4,500 trips with Uber during the nearly year-and-a-half I've been with them. I have 500 rated trips (well more than that, I'm sure). But, for some reason, as of late, my average rating on Uber as a driver keeps falling pretty rapidly. It used to be in the low 4.9s and upper 4.8s for a long time. But over the past month, it has fallen from 4.86 all the way down to 4.82, where it is now. Just a couple weeks ago it was 4.85.
> 
> I haven't changed my driving or service, which passengers have often told me they were happy with. My service remains the same no matter which rideshare platform I drive with. Yet, on Lyft, with which I've been driving for about the same amount of time and at a similar frequency, my average rating is a perfect 5.0. and it is always at least a 4.98 there.
> 
> ...


I no longer pick up under a 4.9 rating which means my acceptance rate is usually under 10 percent on any day. Although Uber purposefully throttles me after declining, if it is busy they don't. As for NYC, I presume that it is nearly always busy thus throttling by Uber may not happen. Three years and I have never gone below a 4.9 rating myself and at a 4.96 now. I have had to shift my strategy from a 4.8 cut-off for rider ratings, to 4.85, to 4.9 now.


----------



## Tolerate_Nonsense (Jul 4, 2019)

Don’t ask passengers to give you 5 stars. That is a red flag. 

For me, in terms of convos, it’s a hello in the beginning and goodbyes in the end. Nothing special. In between the rides, I am always in a deaf mode. 

Just be brave out there man, and you’ll be good.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

As you know in NYC and NYC Suburbs everyone gets rated lower than the National averages, drivers and Pax alike. Hard to believe a NYC TLC driver with 4000 rides cares the slightest about ratings knowing that you are never going to get deactivated while there is a cap on the number of drivers.

Many complain the ratings and customer reports to Uber lately are a result of the rate increases that went into affect.


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

It is not a bad idea to be a friendly driver as long as the pax indicates that is what she/he want. If she/he prefers silence, then SILENCE all the way is what they get. Always be polite, keep your car AND YOU looking good and smelling good.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

I think asking for a 5 rating might not be helping. Customers are becoming use to the service. They are more jaded.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

they were supposed to tell drivers why but they dont all the whiners click "other" ie they are upset the driver doesnt drive a 2019 brand new car and isnt white......


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> they were supposed to tell drivers why but they dont all the whiners click "other" ie they are upset the driver doesnt drive a 2019 brand new car and isnt white......


Not true. They do it with those of us who drive brand new 2019 cars, and are unapologetic as well. ?


----------



## Jtnjdrive (Mar 21, 2019)

???
Over the last three weeks I noticed my rating has been dropping too. Coincides with the heatwave for the last 3 weeks... People are hot tired and bothered. 98 degrees and humid today.
Under those conditions my air conditioner struggles. Put those two together and there's the answer I believe.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Jtnjdrive said:


> ???
> Over the last three weeks I noticed my rating has been dropping too. Coincides with the heatwave for the last 3 weeks... People are hot tired and bothered. 98 degrees and humid today.
> Under those conditions my air conditioner struggles. Put those two together and there's the answer I believe.


It's the #1 (currently) complaint from my riders. These drivers are driving cars with shitty air conditioners and are getting clobbered by the pax with 1 stars. I had 1 lady last night that said she had taken 5 Ubers since Friday morning. All 5 she gave 1 stars for AC. She was happy to show me, when I exclaimed..."EVERY car had bad AC?".....


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

If ac is a issue try staying off the road when car temp is not acceptable. Or you must fix that problem. I notice my car takes awhile to cool down on these extremely hot days. I don't bother driving until the sun goes down. My car looks cleaner and the AC isn't a problem. I have a few ones coming off soon, hopefully it won't even out by the time I get them off.


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

Same happening to me. 

Zero Fs given.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Ratings been tanking as well turns out i had a melted peice of candy and old granola bar in inside door handle so every pax got a special surprise but i dont know if that was the problem they never say why. They must add feedback.....


----------



## Jennkc (Jan 10, 2019)

MasterDriver said:


> I'm based in New York City and have driven over 4,500 trips with Uber during the nearly year-and-a-half I've been with them. I have 500 rated trips (well more than that, I'm sure). But, for some reason, as of late, my average rating on Uber as a driver keeps falling pretty rapidly. It used to be in the low 4.9s and upper 4.8s for a long time. But over the past month, it has fallen from 4.86 all the way down to 4.82, where it is now. Just a couple weeks ago it was 4.85.
> 
> I haven't changed my driving or service, which passengers have often told me they were happy with. My service remains the same no matter which rideshare platform I drive with. Yet, on Lyft, with which I've been driving for about the same amount of time and at a similar frequency, my average rating is a perfect 5.0. and it is always at least a 4.98 there.
> 
> ...


Same! I've even had passengers say they don't understand how I don't have a 5... I have a 4.92


----------



## Jennkc (Jan 10, 2019)

Dead as ??


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> Obsessing over ratings is something new drivers do. Why do you care? There are passengers who will downrate you for no reason, you've just had more of those of late than before and there isn't much more to it. I'd be more worried about paying your bills and the low rates. I've never once asked a passenger to rate me 5 stars and cringe on the inside when someone tells me "I'll rate you 5 stars." I'm a 4.97 on uber and a perfect 5.0 on lyft for several months now.


Normally, I wouldn't care that much. It's just odd that the average rating has decreased so much even based on five hundred rides.

Maybe riders are just grumpier because of the summer heat...though they all love the fact that I keep the car rather cold.



OldBay said:


> Maybe your car is not as clean and is showing wear.
> 
> Also, your personality and communication skills may have devolved over that time without you realizing it. Its possible you have become impersonal or tone deaf because you've seen so many passengers. Or maybe you've put on weight and are less "appealing" as a driver.
> 
> I know my skills have evolved and my rating is 4.94. When I first started out I was hovering around 4.8 but obviously I've gotten better at it.


I'm laughing at the less, ahem, "appealing" part. Can't do much about that. I dress casually, but well.

Sometimes I'm not as talkative, especially in the evening when I'm toward the end of my day and I have less energy. Also, for a while, I wasn't chatting as much with passengers in general. Maybe that played a bit of a factor in the lower ratings. But, if the passenger talks about something I find interesting, I typically engage.



doyousensehumor said:


> You should know that above 4.6 you're good to go.
> But if you want to improve it, stop caring about it.
> Take 4.8 Pax or better.
> Any pax behavioral proplems, cancel.
> ...


I thought 4.70 was the point at which drivers risk deactivation.
I always ask them for their name and confirm their destination. But your line of communication really cracked me up. I should try to use it _verbatim,_ just as you wrote it. Maybe I'll get an extra tip or two that way...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I've noticed the same thing this week. 4.92 to 4.88

Nothing has gone wrong. 

I am/was starting to think pax can see our rating isussed to them.


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

nouberipo said:


> I no longer pick up under a 4.9 rating which means my acceptance rate is usually under 10 percent on any day. Although Uber purposefully throttles me after declining, if it is busy they don't. As for NYC, I presume that it is nearly always busy thus throttling by Uber may not happen. Three years and I have never gone below a 4.9 rating myself and at a 4.96 now. I have had to shift my strategy from a 4.8 cut-off for rider ratings, to 4.85, to 4.9 now.


What market are you in? In NYC, most of the trip requests I receive are from passengers who have ratings lower than mine. If I only accepted those of at least 4.90 or even 4.85, I think I would be the only one in my car most of the time. Though I remember thinking something similar about pax rated 4.6 or lower. Things seem to still work out.

Uber and Lyft still throw drivers offline if drivers miss too many calls or if they're "idle" for too long, even in NYC.



Tolerate_Nonsense said:


> Don't ask passengers to give you 5 stars. That is a red flag.
> 
> For me, in terms of convos, it's a hello in the beginning and goodbyes in the end. Nothing special. In between the rides, I am always in a deaf mode.
> 
> Just be brave out there man, and you'll be good.


Yeah, I don't think I'm going to remind them about giving me five stars any more. It's always a bit awkward and was never my style.



Seamus said:


> As you know in NYC and NYC Suburbs everyone gets rated lower than the National averages, drivers and Pax alike. Hard to believe a NYC TLC driver with 4000 rides cares the slightest about ratings knowing that you are never going to get deactivated while there is a cap on the number of drivers.
> 
> Many complain the ratings and customer reports to Uber lately are a result of the rate increases that went into affect.


The cap is on the number of vehicles used for rideshare, not the number of drivers. It _should_ be on the number of drivers as that would truly benefit drivers that much more for a variety of reasons.



ggrezzi said:


> It is not a bad idea to be a friendly driver as long as the pax indicates that is what she/he want. If she/he prefers silence, then SILENCE all the way is what they get. Always be polite, keep your car AND YOU looking good and smelling good.


I do gauge if the passenger seems as if they would be open for conversation. I have no problem being silent, either.
And both my car and I are kept clean & well maintained.



dnlbaboof said:


> they were supposed to tell drivers why but they dont all the whiners click "other" ie they are upset the driver doesnt drive a 2019 brand new car and isnt white......


The lack of communication from Uber and pax as to the specific reasons behind the low ratings is a real issue. Those summaries Uber used to email about the reasons arrive only sporadically at best. I did contact Uber not too long ago about that. They replied that they were already aware that the summaries were being sent or communicated unreliably. Yet, the negative ratings with no reasons are still applied to the average.

So much for Uber's supposed ratings protection for drivers.



Jtnjdrive said:


> ???
> Over the last three weeks I noticed my rating has been dropping too. Coincides with the heatwave for the last 3 weeks... People are hot tired and bothered. 98 degrees and humid today.
> Under those conditions my air conditioner struggles. Put those two together and there's the answer I believe.


Fortunately, my car's a.c. remains effective even in this awful weather, where it feels as I could literally bake outside. (Heat index of 105 F or something incredible.) Pax were expressing their gratitude for the a.c. all day long.

Curious: What make & model car do you drive? I have a 2016 Toyota Camry.



dnlbaboof said:


> Ratings been tanking as well turns out i had a melted peice of candy and old granola bar in inside door handle so every pax got a special surprise but i dont know if that was the problem they never say why. They must add feedback.....


Really. How does one improve without feedback?
And what you described is a textbook example of how the behavior of one rider (littering) can cause a subsequent passenger to downrate the driver for something that the driver neither caused nor knew anything about. Pax can be true slobs.

That's the main reason why I stopped allowing them to eat or drink inside my car. When I see them entering with takeout food or drink (aside from plain water), I immediately remind them of my rule. That may have caused some of the riders who feel entitled to have a full, five-course buffet in my car to downrate me, but I don't care. I'll take dings to my rating over cleaning up after pax. Riders who litter really tick me off.



DoubleDee said:


> Have you tried going the extra mile for the customers ? Refreshments, mints?


 Haha.

This gig really doesn't pay enough for me to spend even more of my money on nonessential items like mints & refreshments. Too many drivers I have spoken to have said the "freebies"-which are free only for pax-don't help their ratings enough to justify the extra cost. Plus, that also invites litter inside the car.

I keep my car clean; take it to the car wash for a vacuum and clean, on average, once a week. Cloth-clean it most other days. Beat the mats and wipe away any scuff marks from the interior daily. I even keep it free of bird droppings. I make sure the windows are reasonably clean. etc.



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I've noticed the same thing this week. 4.92 to 4.88
> 
> Nothing has gone wrong.
> 
> I am/was starting to think pax can see our rating isussed to them.


Pax can figure out what rating was given to them by which drivers. And, apparently, according to many people on this board, they are able to change the ratings they give drivers. That invites retaliatory ratings by those riders against drivers. But Uber claims drivers have ratings protection. What a joke.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

MasterDriver said:


> I'm based in New York City and have driven over 4,500 trips with Uber during the nearly year-and-a-half I've been with them. I have 500 rated trips (well more than that, I'm sure). But, for some reason, as of late, my average rating on Uber as a driver keeps falling pretty rapidly. It used to be in the low 4.9s and upper 4.8s for a long time. But over the past month, it has fallen from 4.86 all the way down to 4.82, where it is now. Just a couple weeks ago it was 4.85.
> 
> I haven't changed my driving or service, which passengers have often told me they were happy with. My service remains the same no matter which rideshare platform I drive with. Yet, on Lyft, with which I've been driving for about the same amount of time and at a similar frequency, my average rating is a perfect 5.0. and it is always at least a 4.98 there.
> 
> ...


No the asking them to rate you 5 if they liked your service us a NO NO. I fluctuate between 4.90 and 4.89 some racist folks like you hit my rating sometimes for no reason. Your car is the single biggest reason your ratings may be going down especially if you drive some compact car. Pax like spacious cars.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Not true. They do it with those of us who drive brand new 2019 cars, and are unapologetically white, as well. ?


Unfortunately that is a real issue with ratings. Dont kid yourselves; some pax are out and out racist and rate purely on your skin color. Sad.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

vtcomics said:


> Unfortunately that is a real issue with ratings. Dont kid yourselves; some pax are out and out racist and rate purely on your skin color. Sad.


Please don't get started with this "racist" garbage. The word racist is now meaningless because people like you throw it around so casually.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

MasterDriver said:


> I'm based in New York City and have driven over 4,500 trips with Uber during the nearly year-and-a-half I've been with them. I have 500 rated trips (well more than that, I'm sure). But, for some reason, as of late, my average rating on Uber as a driver keeps falling pretty rapidly. It used to be in the low 4.9s and upper 4.8s for a long time. But over the past month, it has fallen from 4.86 all the way down to 4.82, where it is now. Just a couple weeks ago it was 4.85.
> 
> I haven't changed my driving or service, which passengers have often told me they were happy with. My service remains the same no matter which rideshare platform I drive with. Yet, on Lyft, with which I've been driving for about the same amount of time and at a similar frequency, my average rating is a perfect 5.0. and it is always at least a 4.98 there.
> 
> ...


---------------------------
I do not recommend asking for a five star for ANY reason. It shows vulnerability. You are expecting to service the public and receive a perfect rating EVERY trip. Sir, that just will not happen. I believe that avoiding certain types of trips will do you harm. Try accepting 100% for a couple of weeks and see if that makes a difference. Keep the car clean, be courteous and respectful and drive safely. That is what you are paid for. Stop worrying about the rating. Worry about the things that you can control.
4.82 is good grade. Uber uses a 500 trip rating average. Bad ratings will stay on there a Loooooog time. Lyft's range is 100 trips. Neither score that you have is worth worrying about. JMO



DoubleDee said:


> Please don't get started with this "racist" garbage. The word racist is now meaningless because people like you throw it around so casually.


-----------
That is because we hear it everyday on the news.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

DoubleDee said:


> Please don't get started with this "racist" garbage. The word racist is now meaningless because people like you throw it around so casually.


Where to begin with this rant? Are you upset about the fact there are some pax that give poor ratings due to skin color? Granted and fortunately it's not a huge percentage, but it does happen. As for the term "racist" being meaningless.....I have to disagree. The "people like you" remark is hilarious; and shows alot about you. One final remark; you (we) can't solve racism with racism. EVERYONE has to be willing to put away the past and move forward TOGETHER. Otherwise we will be stuck in this vicious cycle for centuries.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

vtcomics said:


> EVERYONE has to be willing to put away the past and move forward TOGETHER. Otherwise we will be stuck in this vicious cycle for centuries.


Right you are Sherlock. Of course the Democrats would disagree with you. They would love nothing better than to go on and on about slavery, Jim Crowe etc forever. I'm not a racist and I'm sure you're not either.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Or maybe you've put on weight and are less "appealing" as a driver.


Here is the El Monte crew pushing for $30 per hour. They don't miss many meals.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Ratings could be down bc revenge ratings are back. Pax see there rating go down and they can change rating. Lyft rating system is much better....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MasterDriver said:


> I'm based in New York City and have driven over 4,500 trips with Uber during the nearly year-and-a-half I've been with them. I have 500 rated trips (well more than that, I'm sure). But, for some reason, as of late, my average rating on Uber as a driver keeps falling pretty rapidly. It used to be in the low 4.9s and upper 4.8s for a long time. But over the past month, it has fallen from 4.86 all the way down to 4.82, where it is now. Just a couple weeks ago it was 4.85.
> 
> I haven't changed my driving or service, which passengers have often told me they were happy with. My service remains the same no matter which rideshare platform I drive with. Yet, on Lyft, with which I've been driving for about the same amount of time and at a similar frequency, my average rating is a perfect 5.0. and it is always at least a 4.98 there.
> 
> ...





Jennkc said:


> Same! I've even had passengers say they don't understand how I don't have a 5... I have a 4.92


A lower rating Inspires OTHER PASSENGERS to rate lower



lyft_rat said:


> Here is the El Monte crew pushing for $30 per hour. They don't miss many meals.
> 
> View attachment 343957


What makes you say that ?


----------



## gonzotildawn (May 28, 2016)

I've noticed mine has dropped for no apparent reason,as well.
What's even more interesting is that AR has disappeared from the partners.uber.com website.
My AR sometimes drops 1% after I accept and complete ONE trip, while refusing none.
SMH


----------



## Poiny (Aug 16, 2019)

MasterDriver said:


> I'm based in New York City and have driven over 4,500 trips with Uber during the nearly year-and-a-half I've been with them. I have 500 rated trips (well more than that, I'm sure). But, for some reason, as of late, my average rating on Uber as a driver keeps falling pretty rapidly. It used to be in the low 4.9s and upper 4.8s for a long time. But over the past month, it has fallen from 4.86 all the way down to 4.82, where it is now. Just a couple weeks ago it was 4.85.
> 
> I haven't changed my driving or service, which passengers have often told me they were happy with. My service remains the same no matter which rideshare platform I drive with. Yet, on Lyft, with which I've been driving for about the same amount of time and at a similar frequency, my average rating is a perfect 5.0. and it is always at least a 4.98 there.
> 
> ...


You used to know almost instantly if you received a 5 star or favorable rating. Uber hides it now and Believe they hide it from the drivers. I have a 4.97 dropped from a 9.98 . They don't want you to have a very high rating because they think you will you is as leverage. Remember Uber is very unethical and have been caught in dishonest business practices at a very high level.


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

I saw my rating go down by .02 over the last two weeks while seemingly not changing a thing. Glad to know it's not just me. Whatever, I'll keep driving.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

Poiny said:


> You used to know almost instantly if you received a 5 star or favorable rating. Uber hides it now and Believe they hide it from the drivers. I have a 4.97 dropped from a 9.98 . They don't want you to have a very high rating because they think you will you is as leverage. Remember Uber is very unethical and have been caught in dishonest business practices at a very high level.


9.98?


----------



## Paintbusters (Feb 28, 2019)

My rating was 4.86 to 4.87 for one year plus. Then three weeks ago it went 4.84 then 4.83 then 4.82. Just in time to deny me any benefit from uber pro gold etc. Maybe I felt poorly one day, idk, but now it's stuck at 4.82. Distressing.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> It's the #1 (currently) complaint from my riders. These drivers are driving cars with shitty air conditioners and are getting clobbered by the pax with 1 stars. I had 1 lady last night that said she had taken 5 Ubers since Friday morning. All 5 she gave 1 stars for AC. She was happy to show me, when I exclaimed..."EVERY car had bad AC?".....


Did you one star that *****? I hope so



MasterDriver said:


> What market are you in? In NYC, most of the trip requests I receive are from passengers who have ratings lower than mine. If I only accepted those of at least 4.90 or even 4.85, I think I would be the only one in my car most of the time. Though I remember thinking something similar about pax rated 4.6 or lower. Things seem to still work out.
> 
> Uber and Lyft still throw drivers offline if drivers miss too many calls or if they're "idle" for too long, even in NYC.
> 
> ...


I stopped worrying about retaliation. I frequently give out 1 to 3 stars. I have a 5 star rating on lyft . Not a huge brag, it resets every 100 rides. As I've said in other threads, I take pride in both my car and my appearance. I'm very friendly , however I know when to shut up. I've also become good at dealing with socially awkward pax , I don't talk to them.

If a PAX gets shitty with me, I double down on the shitty with them . Don't take anyone's crap. If a pax started complaining about my AC , I would make one attempt to fix it. If they said something again, I would pull over and dump their ass out. Tell them an ice cream truck is on the way to take them to their destination .


----------



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

There are millions of reasons why it could've gone down. Don't over think it. Just establish a baseline for the service you're going to give and the passengers your going to pick up. For me that's,

Clean car
Smooth ride
Fresh atmosphere
Polite /friendly
4.5 pax and above


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

A high rating is a negative in my opinion. Who the bleep cares. U/L do not deactivate drivers nowadays for low ratings. If ratings mean deactivation, both companies would be taken off the app stores! Slaving away for mother bleeping approval? Suck it up buttercups. 

Now a ? rating for being a driver? Means that you have broken free of the mind control that has bewitched you for way too long.


----------

